# Form 2555 question



## LadyEdge (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi,

Silly question re: Form 2555 part II line 10.

Should you be putting the date the residence began as the first day in the calendar year or the first date you moved abroad (ie every return will then list the same first bona fide residence start date)?

I am back filing and my last return done (2007) was with the calendar year (1.1.07 - continue). 

Just unsure what to list for my returns from now on..

Any advise is much appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The precise date your bona fide residence started is more essential for the first year or two you're abroad (i.e. to show that you have been outside the US for a full calendar year, which is the requirement for bona fide residence). If you've already put that your overseas residence began in 2007, I'd put just the year after that. (That's what I've done now for a long time.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

